# help overclock q6600



## Hayder_Master (Feb 4, 2009)

hello guys i am very mad cuz i can't overclock my q6600 /G0 like many guys here , only i reach 3.2/8x/1600 so i need more like 4.0ghz how dumm before i kill my cpu with high voltage , im sure the only problem is i am not deal well with my p45 there is too many new options this is my bios just tell me what i set to get extreme overclock
forget the cooler right now o just want too see some overclock deserve good cooler

cpu clock ratio: 8x
cpu frequency : 3.2
CIA2 : disable
advanced clock control 
      cpu clock drive: 800mV
      pci express clock drive : 900mV
      cpu clock skew : 0
      mch clock skew : 0
performance enhance "extreme
(C)mch frequency latch: 333mhz
system memory multiplier : 2.40B
memory frequency :spd 800 ,  960mhz
ddrm timing : manual
cas 6 to5
trcd 6- 5
trp 6-5
tras 18-15
advanced timing control 
     trrd :3 - auto
     twtr : 3-auto
     twr: 6-auto
     trfc :52- auto
     trtp :3-auto
     command rate (cmd) :0
          channel A
               channel A timing setting : auto
               channel A driving setting : auto
            channel B
                   channel B timing setting : auto
                   channel B driving setting : auto
CPU
load line calibration : enable
cpu vcore 1.3250-auto
cpu termination : 1200 – auto
cpu pll : 1.500- auto
cpu reference : 0.760-auto
MCH-ICH
mch core : 1.100-auto
mch reference : 0.760-auto
mch/dram reference : 0.900-auto
ich i/o : 1.500-auto
ich core : 1.100 –auto
DRAM
Dram voltage : 1.800-auto
Dram termination : 0.900-auto
Channel A reference : 0.900-auto
Channel B reference : 0.900-auto


 Now I reach 3.45 /8x/432/1728 but the voltage still on auto mode I can't set it even 1.45v , and the cpu voltage show in cpu-z 1.488v , I know the problem is the vdrop but here is my bios and I need help guys 
just tell me what should i try or change in my bios to get high stable overclock 
Thanx alot


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Have you got a 2008 quad? If so you might have topped out. Only 2007 q6600 can usually hit 4ghz. Why do you "need" 4ghz? I'm sitting quite happy at 3.2Ghz at stock voltage!


----------



## r9 (Feb 4, 2009)

Use x9 multi so you want be FSB limited. Lower mem ratio and raise timings when you achive desired OC start tuning mem timings and ratios. Set CPU voltage manually in bios there is not optimal voltage just watch not to go past 65C when testing with Orthos. Raise the SB and NB votage to 1.35 -1.4.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 4, 2009)

DISABLE AUTO PLL / VTT ON GIGABYTE BOARDS.  From that bios layout, I assume you're running some type of gigabyte p45 variant.  Auto sets the PLL to 1.85 and VTT to 1.7 or something insane like that.  Put your PLL to 1.5 and VTT to 1.24-1.3

Also vdrop is not a problem if you have LLC enabled (which it looks like you do), but I personally wouldn't recommend it even though many say it is safe on 65nm chips.

Bump your MCH core to 1.3, vtt to 1.28 and vcore to 1.5 LLC disabled and see how far you can get on that


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Have you got a 2008 quad? If so you might have topped out. Only 2007 q6600 can usually hit 4ghz. Why do you "need" 4ghz? I'm sitting quite happy at 3.2Ghz at stock voltage!



really i think mine is 2008 , so how i will be sure



r9 said:


> Use x9 multi so you want be FSB limited. Lower mem ratio and raise timings when you achive desired OC start tuning mem timings and ratios. Set CPU voltage manually in bios there is not optimal voltage just watch not to go past 65C when testing with Orthos. Raise the SB and NB votage to 1.35 -1.4.



i know my mobo can move with high fsb that's why i go and take it and i see some guys hit 500fsb with same mobo, and why raise SB


Homeless said:


> DISABLE AUTO PLL / VTT ON GIGABYTE BOARDS.  From that bios layout, I assume you're running some type of gigabyte p45 variant.  Auto sets the PLL to 1.85 and VTT to 1.7 or something insane like that.  Put your PLL to 1.5 and VTT to 1.24-1.3
> 
> Also vdrop is not a problem if you have LLC enabled (which it looks like you do), but I personally wouldn't recommend it even though many say it is safe on 65nm chips.
> 
> Bump your MCH core to 1.3, vtt to 1.28 and vcore to 1.5 LLC disabled and see how far you can get on that



now im get stable state on 3.45/8x/432 on this 
cpu vcore 1.5 (cpu-z shows 1.472)
cpu pll 1.610
cpu terminiation 1.3
Mch core 1.4
looks normal overclock for me cuz i want get a watr cool system so i want my cpu deserve it
thanx guys for help i need update please


----------



## Homeless (Feb 5, 2009)

I still recommend a 1.5 pll setting.  1.57 at most


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2009)

this is what i get and set 
3.45Ghz /8x/432/1728
cpu vcore 1.5000 , 1.472 show in cpu-z
cpu termination : 1.400
cpu pll : 1.610
so like i see it is too much voltage and normal overclock , so what about more 3.6 and over


----------



## JC316 (Feb 8, 2009)

What stepping is the chip? B3, or G0? I needed 1.6V under water to reach 3.8GHZ with my Q6600. I think that I needed 1.5V to get 3.6GHZ.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> this is what i get and set
> 3.45Ghz /8x/432/1728
> cpu vcore 1.5000 , 1.472 show in cpu-z
> cpu termination : 1.400
> ...



raise the multi and lower the FSB.

400x9 is going to give you 3.6Ghz and need less voltages than 4xx * 8

I only need 1.40v (shown in CPU-Z) for 3.6GHz on all my chips. Just make sure you raise the FSB strap (if your board has one) to 400, and increase NB voltage if needed.

Dont forget that sometimes higher NB/mobo voltages can lower your need for higher CPU volts.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2009)

JC316 said:


> What stepping is the chip? B3, or G0? I needed 1.6V under water to reach 3.8GHZ with my Q6600. I think that I needed 1.5V to get 3.6GHZ.


G0 , 1.6 wow that's too much can we say this is max voltage and how long cpu life time with 1.6V cuz im think with watr cool , thanx and i will replay


Mussels said:


> raise the multi and lower the FSB.
> 
> 400x9 is going to give you 3.6Ghz and need less voltages than 4xx * 8
> 
> ...



ok i am try this but fail in boot with auto set , so im go try it with 1.4(1.45 in bios maybe) voltage , thanx and i will replay


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

i use 1.425/1.4375v in bios to achieve the 1.40v real.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2009)

Both of my G0 Q6600's needed 1.5V for 3.6GHz. I was able to leave cpu termination and cpu pll voltage on auto, and I set the chip to 400*9.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Both of my G0 Q6600's needed 1.5V for 3.6GHz. I was able to leave cpu termination and cpu pll voltage on auto, and I set the chip to 400*9.



Was that 1.5v real, 1.5v CPU-Z or 1.5v bios set?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Was that 1.5v real, 1.5v CPU-Z or 1.5v bios set?



1.5V real


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i use 1.425/1.4375v in bios to achieve the 1.40v real.


ok i am gonna try it and reply for results , and what about 4Ghz , thanx a lot


Wile E said:


> Both of my G0 Q6600's needed 1.5V for 3.6GHz. I was able to leave cpu termination and cpu pll voltage on auto, and I set the chip to 400*9.


ok i will try it , but about auto set to pll and termination i don't know how much rise up , sometimes my mobo give high voltage like i set auto with Vcore at 3.45 the Vcore show 1.488 in cpu-z when auto set now i set it at 1.5 but 1.472 on cpu-z so what about pll and termination maybe rise up high and maybe crash my cpu , thanx


Mussels said:


> Was that 1.5v real, 1.5v CPU-Z or 1.5v bios set?


agreed how much Vcore show in cpu-z


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2009)

use the 9x multi.

.63x cpugtl
.67x nbgtl

1.5v may be needed for 3.8 and up.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 9, 2009)

try 3.6 with 9x boot ok but fail boot windows , and with hell voltage
cpu vcore 1.550
NB try 1.4 and1.55
SB 1.3 and 1.4
cpu pll 1.610 and try auto
cpu terminiation 1.4 try auto too
dummm, any solution for this overclock it can't be no way 
and i see my cpu version in real temp is 1.3250 so my friend q6600 version is 1.280 , what is the different some guys say old one reach high overclock and other say the new one reach high over clock but with need high voltage more than old one , any idea


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2009)

you most likely need to adjust other settings. Northbridge voltages, GTL settings, FSB strap, memory clocks.

before throwing more voltage at it, try easy. get the system working at say, 400x7 and work your way up one multiplier at a time.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 10, 2009)

hit 3.6 but with extra voltage
this is 3.6/400x9 and 3.6 /445x8
vcore set 1.58125 and NB also 1.6 and SB 1.4



after that i am try 3.8Ghz with 1.6V dos boot ok but blue screen windows boot
also try 4.0Ghz with 1.6V too but no boot at all
and i want ask too about cpu life time with high voltage , like how much expect cpu lifetime when cpu Vcore 1.5 real


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> hit 3.6 but with extra voltage
> this is 3.6/400x9 and 3.6 /445x8
> vcore set 1.58125 and NB also 1.6 and SB 1.4
> View attachment 22786  ,  View attachment 22787
> ...



i cant even make mine stable due to the heat at 1.45v real, if your chip was the same as mine (early G0) i'd say those voltages are a bad, bad idea.

That said, i've heard that the latest G0's need more voltage to OC - and that they dont die as easily.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 10, 2009)

yes my friend it is G0 , and that what i was hear too about new g0 about more voltage but i don't know about don't die as easily that's good news so can we say 1.7V is a dead voltage for my q6600 , my new q6600 make me very confused with 1.3250 VID , and what is your cpu VID


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2009)

now the good news is my board have 0 vdrop , there is no drop voltage at all , just only some decrease in voltage show in cpu-z less than bios set , but under full load the voltage still stable and without any drop , so now my only problem is cpu and last try im go with 1.6400 in bios which is mean 1.600 or 1.610 in cpu and failed to hit 3.8 
dumm just who can i hit 4GHZ i know is not impossible many guys do it and i want to do it too


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> now the good news is my board have 0 vdrop , there is no drop voltage at all , just only some decrease in voltage show in cpu-z less than bios set , but under full load the voltage still stable and without any drop , so now my only problem is cpu and last try im go with 1.6400 in bios which is mean 1.600 or 1.610 in cpu and failed to hit 3.8
> dumm just who can i hit 4GHZ i know is not impossible many guys do it and i want to do it too



the 4GHz people are always on water cooling, or better.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont know if you have answered this question already and I just missed it.....whats the chips ViD?  look in realtemps/coretemps it will tell you.

Apart from the obvious that has already been stated, that recent Q6600's dont overclock well (your Vid will also indicate this I guess), for a P45 your Northbridge volts are too high, in my own experience with the P45 chipset along with many other forums, you should avoid going above 1.4v without active NB cooling if possible, it may simply be NB heat issues causing the instability (notwithstanding crap Vid/stepping), I can hit FSB's exceeding 500mhz with a quad on just 1.4v NB.

Fit's recommendation for GTL references are good (they work well for me) but not sure if those will work for a 65nm chip, if not, keep them on "auto"...... just for the purpose of testing, put your NB strap on auto and all your DRam timings on auto, you can change them back later ...... give that a try, in my experience (although I cant speak specifically for Gigabyte) the P45 loves auto settings.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the 4GHz people are always on water cooling, or better.



now i get an gigabyte G-power2 pro cooler and performance look good , i just want see my cpu hit 4G and after that im goona think about best cooling



Tatty_One said:


> I dont know if you have answered this question already and I just missed it.....whats the chips ViD?  look in realtemps/coretemps it will tell you.
> 
> Apart from the obvious that has already been stated, that recent Q6600's dont overclock well (your Vid will also indicate this I guess), for a P45 your Northbridge volts are too high, in my own experience with the P45 chipset along with many other forums, you should avoid going above 1.4v without active NB cooling if possible, it may simply be NB heat issues causing the instability (notwithstanding crap Vid/stepping), I can hit FSB's exceeding 500mhz with a quad on just 1.4v NB.
> 
> Fit's recommendation for GTL references are good (they work well for me) but not sure if those will work for a 65nm chip, if not, keep them on "auto"...... just for the purpose of testing, put your NB strap on auto and all your DRam timings on auto, you can change them back later ...... give that a try, in my experience (although I cant speak specifically for Gigabyte) the P45 loves auto settings.




you right man i post it before my VID is too high 1.3250 , so i want to know is this cpu can't hit 4G or need crazy voltage to do it , ok im go set everything on auto except cpu Vcore , please help me before i kill my cpu im already have suddenly lost all my HDD's


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2009)

also what is the dead voltage for q6600


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the 4GHz people are always on water cooling, or better.



I got 4.1GHz on air 







Anyway heres my settings (well I use a lot less Vcore and PLL etc)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 9 
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.6GHz (400X9)

Clock Chip Control 

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 400 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled] 

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D (not sure if that the right diver, but just set which one gives you 800MHz)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 800MHz

DRAM Timing Selectable ................:  

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15 

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.  

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.6v
CPU Termination........................: 1.3V
CPU PLL................................: 1.50V
CPU Reference..........................: 0.863 

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.30V  
Reference..........................: 0.803 to 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: 1.1 
ICH I/O................................: 1.5V 
ICH Core...............................: 1.100V 

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.2v
DRAM Termination ......................: 1.1 
Channel A Reference....................: 1.1
Channel B Reference ...................: 1.1

If that works, lower the Vcore down.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2009)

duum look to your VID , i think my cpu can't do this


----------



## kg4icg (Feb 24, 2009)

if your memory has an xmp confige on it, set it up in the Extended Memory Profile, it will give you a choice. Mine is set on profile 1 and 2.0D is the right 1 for 800 mhz .


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 24, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> duum look to your VID , i think my cpu can't do this



Those aren't the volts I use, I have everything on stock volt for 3.6GHz.  Also its pretty sad if your CPU can't do 3.6GHz on ~1.55v.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 25, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Those aren't the volts I use, I have everything on stock volt for 3.6GHz.  Also its pretty sad if your CPU can't do 3.6GHz on ~1.55v.



no it is bad, first i think i never see 4Ghz , and other thing heat the cpu run at 3.6 with 1.3250V not like cpu run use 1.55V


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Those aren't the volts I use, I have everything on stock volt for 3.6GHz.  Also its pretty sad if your CPU can't do 3.6GHz on ~1.55v.



That's actually pretty common for the newer Q6600's. Some are struggling to hit 3.4GHz on safe voltages. I had an early G0 Q6600, and it needed 1.5V for 3.6GHz to be stable. It's all the luck of the draw.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2009)

i dont go past 1.4v, and i can do 3.6

either the later G0's really do need the higher volts, or some of you guys got real crap chips.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's actually pretty common for the newer Q6600's. Some are struggling to hit 3.4GHz on safe voltages. I had an early G0 Q6600, and it needed 1.5V for 3.6GHz to be stable. It's all the luck of the draw.



agree , there is some kind of luck i have bad luck with this cuz me and my friend buy this cpu from same shop but im buy after one month him VID is 1.280 , me 1.3250


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i dont go past 1.4v, and i can do 3.6
> 
> either the later G0's really do need the higher volts, or some of you guys got real crap chips.



more voltage , i set 1.6400 in bios thats mean about 1.6100 in cpu-z , what is the q6600 kill voltage cuz i need be sure before more increase


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2009)

well i'd never even  go above 1.5v on mine, either your chips different, or you're about to kill it.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> more voltage , i set 1.6400 in bios thats mean about 1.6100 in cpu-z , what is the q6600 kill voltage cuz i need be sure before more increase



I wouldn't go above 1.5V for 24/7 use. Going higher is only ok for benching.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 27, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> more voltage , i set 1.6400 in bios thats mean about 1.6100 in cpu-z , what is the q6600 kill voltage cuz i need be sure before more increase



Forget it at that voltage, I think the chip is clearly limited, you get to a point where all the volts in the world aint gonna do anything, well perhaps unless you are on LN2 or good Phase.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I wouldn't go above 1.5V for 24/7 use. Going higher is only ok for benching.



thanx a lot i also think about only benching too but seems i can't reach more high



Tatty_One said:


> Forget it at that voltage, I think the chip is clearly limited, you get to a point where all the volts in the world aint gonna do anything, well perhaps unless you are on LN2 or good Phase.



thanx my friend , ok i think im go stop on this , as i say before this is some kind of my bad luck


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> thanx a lot i also think about only benching too but seems i can't reach more high
> 
> 
> 
> thanx my friend , ok i think im go stop on this , as i say before this is some kind of my bad luck



The thing to do firstly is to decide on the max voltage you want to push through the chip for 24/7 use keeping the load temps reasonable, say for example 1.45v if OCCT temps stay below 70C (I like that as a safe margin), then tinker with the lowest NB, SB, CPU Pll and FSB terminal voltage to get you there, taking into account your ram speed and it's capabilities, you should be able yo put many of those I have mentioned on "auto" with a P45 chipset as they tend to like auto settings so try all of them on auto except of course VCore, get stability at 1.45v with the 9 multi and then try the 8 multi, sometimes you find that with the 8x multi you may need to raise FSB and Pll voltage slightly but can reduce VCore slightly, if thats the case than you have more VCore headroom to raise your 24/7 overclock.  I would advise keeping GTL ref voltages on auto to start with.

It can be a long process and take considerable time, what do you think you can acheive 24/7 OCCT stable?  Just remember, instability is not always caused by the CPU/Vcore, quite often it can be memory speed or timings and/or NB/SB voltages etc.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 1, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> The thing to do firstly is to decide on the max voltage you want to push through the chip for 24/7 use keeping the load temps reasonable, say for example 1.45v if OCCT temps stay below 70C (I like that as a safe margin), then tinker with the lowest NB, SB, CPU Pll and FSB terminal voltage to get you there, taking into account your ram speed and it's capabilities, you should be able yo put many of those I have mentioned on "auto" with a P45 chipset as they tend to like auto settings so try all of them on auto except of course VCore, get stability at 1.45v with the 9 multi and then try the 8 multi, sometimes you find that with the 8x multi you may need to raise FSB and Pll voltage slightly but can reduce VCore slightly, if thats the case than you have more VCore headroom to raise your 24/7 overclock.  I would advise keeping GTL ref voltages on auto to start with.
> 
> It can be a long process and take considerable time, what do you think you can acheive 24/7 OCCT stable?  Just remember, instability is not always caused by the CPU/Vcore, quite often it can be memory speed or timings and/or NB/SB voltages etc.




thanx my brother , i have stable state at 3.45G with 8x and 1.4880 Vcore i think im still on this
thanx again for reply


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> thanx my brother , i have stable state at 3.45G with 8x and 1.4880 Vcore i think im still on this
> thanx again for reply



So see if you can get 3.4gig 24/7 on 1.45v.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> So see if you can get 3.4gig 24/7 on 1.45v.



no i can't boot with 3.4 at 1.45
so my friend about high overclock , can i set 1.7V forget the heat i can handle with it i have some ways to keep my cpu cool for a while
cuz i expect the high cpu VID need high voltage to overclock , and the kill voltage is different too , what you think


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> no i can't boot with 3.4 at 1.45
> so my friend about high overclock , can i set 1.7V forget the heat i can handle with it i have some ways to keep my cpu cool for a while
> cuz i expect the high cpu VID need high voltage to overclock , and the kill voltage is different too , what you think



Nope, the kill voltage is still the same. 1.7V for everyday use *will kill it*. 1.5V is the limit for 24/7, regardless of your VID.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2009)

If your that intent on killing the damn thing, just sell it and buy an old Q9450 or something


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nope, the kill voltage is still the same. 1.7V for everyday use *will kill it*. 1.5V is the limit for 24/7, regardless of your VID.



ohhh, ok ok no more voltage



Tatty_One said:


> If your that intent on killing the damn thing, just sell it and buy an old Q9450 or something



duumm , my friend what you think about which the thing make me try some crazy things like this , cuz first there is ship to my country and that's mean there no good deal , and other thing i depend on our suck market which they most foolish stupid people i ever see , they sell q9550 at 420$ cuz it 12M cash and core i7 at 380 cuz it 8M cash , and for high price you see there is no much upgrades or much sells for high products , so i decide to stay on my q6600 and use high overclock even i get before two days good deal for my q6600 my friend offer me 220$ , it is good to sell your cpu at this price but most foolish if i get q9950 at 420$ 
so i have no much money for next upgrade cuz i see best upgrade for me using performance per dollar idea will be X58 with core I7 but the problem is DDR3 tri channel still expensive and there no good brand yet in our market's
so i live in miserable place and fight alone to get information and good parts


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> ohhh, ok ok no more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kuwait has plent of Yorkfields, do you want me to get one of my old friends to pick one up for you?  It might be possible, some of them go across the border from Basra once a month.


----------



## raptori (Mar 2, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> so i have no much money for next upgrade cuz i see best upgrade for me using performance per dollar idea will be X58 with core I7 but the problem is DDR3 tri channel still expensive and there no good brand yet in our market's
> so i live in miserable place and fight alone to get information and good parts



you're not alone brother.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Kuwait has plent of Yorkfields, do you want me to get one of my old friends to pick one up for you?  It might be possible, some of them go across the border from Basra once a month.



really that's most kindly from you , ohhh man you do many favors for me and for many tpu members , so that's really good move form you , and by the way i have friend he tols me before about him friends in the Kuwait and UAE so im go ask him too , and can you tell me about which site can delver to Kuwait , some good one like newegg , and if this guys can't do something for me sure im back ask you about your friend 
with my grateful thanx and grate respect my big brother


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 2, 2009)

raptori said:


> you're not alone brother.



thanx my friend , im not forget you , dum my friend did you see what TATTY offer to me we can got some parts for you and me , that was generosity itself


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 3, 2009)

You can't push what can't be done. Looks like your quad just tops out. Keep things simple.

1. Set multi to 7x
2. Use 1333 BSEL strap
3. Increase Vcore to 1.45
4. PLL to 1.6v, NB\SB to 1.3v (assuming you have a P45) vDIMM 2.1v
5. PL to 8
6. Use a low memory divider
7. Try 5-5-5-15 trrd :4, twtr : 4, twr: 8, trfc :45, trtp :4
8. All other settings auto

See how far you can take your FSB. If it tops around 432 still, you know your FSB is the issue, use a higher multi to try and get a faster CPU clock.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You can't push what can't be done. Looks like your quad just tops out. Keep things simple.
> 
> 1. Set multi to 7x
> 2. Use 1333 BSEL strap
> ...




hello my friend long time from last time i see you , i see also you and tiger thread but you use core2dou , i know you know much about P45 so glad to see you post here , ok my friend im go try this but i remember i set 7x multi try hit 3.4 and use high voltage go over 1.5V but i can't boot so i leave it , but all the other things on auto so im go set it as you say and reply , thanx a lot my friend


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 11, 2009)

thanx ketxx , try it don't work even with 1.5V  , also i go far than 432 FSB before i hit 458 and i see some guys use 500 , and the rams latency was great advice from you im try and it work  using Try 5-5-5-15 trrd :4, twtr : 4, twr: 8, trfc :45, trtp :4
and try Try 5-5-5-10 trrd :3, twtr : 3, twr: 6, trfc :45, trtp :3
now what you think about the cpu overclock and can i decrease the trfc  more
thanx a a lot   my friend


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

You can tighten TRFC, but the more you tighten it potentially the more unstable it will get. If you can get down to 35, thats perfectly fine and lower settings to that really aren't worth the tweaking/voltage increases required.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 17, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You can tighten TRFC, but the more you tighten it potentially the more unstable it will get. If you can get down to 35, thats perfectly fine and lower settings to that really aren't worth the tweaking/voltage increases required.



ok im go try , and about the cpu overclock what you think , thanx my friend


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 22, 2009)

I oc'd mine today to 4ghz and thats the furthest it will go. It took 1.6v which was quite high and was only for a quick test. I doubt you will get that far if it doesn't go over 3.2. Mines is a 2008 quad like yours and it clocks very well but it could be your motherboard. I think you should stick the multi to 9 and just see how high the fsb can go and add .05 volts every time it isn't stable. I'm happy going up to 1.5 but thats because my room is like -2 degrees.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I oc'd mine today to 4ghz and thats the furthest it will go. It took 1.6v which was quite high and was only for a quick test. I doubt you will get that far if it doesn't go over 3.2. Mines is a 2008 quad like yours and it clocks very well but it could be your motherboard. I think you should stick the multi to 9 and just see how high the fsb can go and add .05 volts every time it isn't stable. I'm happy going up to 1.5 but thats because my room is like -2 degrees.




thanx my friend , can i know what is your cpu VID ,and i know my mother board is good i see some guys hit 500 FSB but my problem is my cpu , and about your overclock you set 1.6V in bios or it is shows in cpu-z


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 23, 2009)

Erm cpu VID is 1.3256

and if you want the cpuz here it is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532262


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Erm cpu VID is 1.3256
> 
> and if you want the cpuz here it is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532262



thanx alot my friend , this like mine and mine is a bit older , mine is 1.3250 , duuuuuuuummm so why my cpu can't reach 4G im goona kill it , can you tell me how much voltage show in cpu-z and


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 23, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> thanx alot my friend , this like mine and mine is a bit older , mine is 1.3250 , duuuuuuuummm so why my cpu can't reach 4G im goona kill it , can you tell me how much voltage show in cpu-z and



Strange that cpu-z shot didn't show the voltage. I used 1.6v to get that speed and also you could have a chip that doesn't clock that high, its all about luck unfortunately.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Strange that cpu-z shot didn't show the voltage. I used 1.6v to get that speed and also you could have a chip that doesn't clock that high, its all about luck unfortunately.



The cpuz validator links don't show the voltage.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The cpuz validator links don't show the voltage.



Thought that was cpuz hating on me


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 23, 2009)

christ, such high voltage for 3.6 

I use 1.6 for 4.15Ghz for christs sakes! That said, my VID is like 1.265 or something.

Dont go any higher than 1.6 for testing, and never above 1.45 or so for 24/7.

3.2Ghz does me fine mind you, sits comfortably at 1.32V, blitzes through anything I run / play.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 24, 2009)

i know my friend it is wrong to go with this high voltage , but can anyone tell how hell i get 4G with my cpu


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> i know my friend it is wrong to go with this high voltage , but can anyone tell how hell i get 4G with my cpu



it might not be possible. You run a risk of killing it if you try. None of my chips do 4GHz.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 24, 2009)

ok forget the 4G we go down for normal acceptable overclock , which 3.6G so my problem is i need 1.550v show in cpu-z (1.590 in bios) which is very high voltage give me very high temp , anyway to hit 3.6 with voltage lower than this


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> ok forget the 4G we go down for normal acceptable overclock , which 3.6G so my problem is i need 1.550v show in cpu-z (1.590 in bios) which is very high voltage give me very high temp , anyway to hit 3.6 with voltage lower than this



getting a better motherboard with cleaner voltage would probably help, although i doubt by much.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> getting a better motherboard with cleaner voltage would probably help, although i doubt by much.



motherboard with cleaner voltage , do you mean without VDROP or there is something else , and which better mobo you think like p5q or another thing


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> motherboard with cleaner voltage , do you mean without VDROP or there is something else , and which better mobo you think like p5q or another thing



a better motherboard will help, but not much.

It seems like your chip just cant OC very high - thats all there is to it.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 7, 2009)

last crazy think i do  hit 4Ghz
1- 1.8v core real
2- 1.6V NB
4- 1.4v SB
3- 1.630 VTT
4- 1.500 PLL
5- 9x multiplier
i have booing but blue screen windows start it also i try auto set for all only set 1.8v core it give same thing , any idea guys


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

1.8v ! And on air! Are you suicidal with that chip!!!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 7, 2009)

im just try it with my g-power cooler now , im just want see the 4Ghz with my chip , after that i go for what is possible to cool it


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

I really dont think your chip is capable of 4 GHz, no matter how much voltage you pump into it.

You realise you are extremely likely to fry your CPU with that much voltage


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

Alex is right. Even if you put 2v through it doesn't mean it will overclock any higher it just seems yours is a lower bin than others. You will kill it with those volts though.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

1.6v is pushing it for danger, 1.8v is asking for insta death.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah I ran at 1.63v to get a 4 GHz CPU-Z validation and BM.

I would never exceed 1.65v. And even then only for a quick BM run.

Im suprised it booted at all at 1.8v


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 7, 2009)

ohh , dumm on my cpu im very happy with my mobo cuz i see it is reach 500FSB in many tests , i think im go for xeon x3220 any idea if the xeon cpu have same other cpu's problem's i mean also new xeon's have high VID which is limit cpu overclock


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

i think the only way for this CPU to hit 4ghz is extreme cooling.  Not on air or water, 1.8v thats just nuts!


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2009)

What? I've pushed 1.8 thru mine just trying to get a cpu-z. No ill side effects. I wouldn't have dared to put any load on it tho. lol.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i think the only way for this CPU to hit 4ghz is extreme cooling.  Not on air or water, 1.8v thats just nuts!



my friend , im just want see my cpu hit 4g before i buy expensive cooler , im not sure if my cpu hit 4G so i don't want waste my money 
also im always keep my eye on temp no load on cpu and no tests right now i not boot windows at 4G , i have a quick way to cool my cpu when rests which is i have compressed H2 so im freeze my cpu while testing


----------



## DrPepper (May 8, 2009)

If your going to do extreme cooling you might want to find a guide before doing it. If you apply that directly to the processor chances are it will form condensation and ruin your motherboard. You will need a heatsink that would sit on the cpu and could be fillled with the coolant.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> my friend , im just want see my cpu hit 4g before i buy expensive cooler , im not sure if my cpu hit 4G so i don't want waste my money
> also im always keep my eye on temp no load on cpu and no tests right now i not boot windows at 4G , i have a quick way to cool my cpu when rests which is i have compressed H2 so im freeze my cpu while testing



all I can say is good luck, forget about temps, voltage kills CPU's.  They can only take soo much.  You are lucky its still alive, tough CPU. 

and again Good luck


----------

